# HORRIBLE DAY



## Turtle Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

well my box turtle escaped from me today and im looked for all day but i couldnt find him im SO SAD because idk where he disappeared without a trace and i had all this stuff for him built him a nice outdoor enclosure for him and he disappeared but im SAD i was treating him so well WOW im SAD like i said like the last 2 times


----------



## dmmj (Jul 19, 2011)

Box turtles are great hiders, and escape artists, but don't give up hope, he may turn up sooner or later.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hope you find him...


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Box turtles are great hiders, and escape artists, but don't give up hope, he may turn up sooner or later.



ok thanks for the hope man


----------



## Fernando (Jul 19, 2011)

Walk step by step around the perimeter of your yard. You might find a surprise! =)


----------



## helenab (Jul 19, 2011)

good luck hun.


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2011)

When I was a little boy, I lost my box turtle several times, but he'd always turn up. Keep looking. He's probably right in front of your face.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

ok thanks guys for the help and support


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 19, 2011)

Hang in there, he will show up. Leave some of his favorite foods out and check in the morning and early evening when it starts to cool. He may show himself because he is getting hungry!


----------



## terryo (Jul 19, 2011)

Get down on your hands and knees and crawl all around your yard, and look at the world from his angle. Go to every bush or shrub and dig by the roots. Most likely he had dug down under a bush or plant to cool off or just go to sleep. Don't give up. I lost my box turtle almost two years ago and there isn't a day that I go out that I don't look for her. I hope you will find him and don't give up. Also leave a large saucer of water in the shade someplace, because he might want to give himself a soak.


----------



## Angi (Jul 19, 2011)

I have lost mine and franticly looked everywhere. Then came back and dug through the enclouse and there she was. She is a master at hiding. I hope yours is right in front of you too Good luck!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for your hope i appericate that and i wont thanks again


----------



## October (Jul 19, 2011)

Use your hands. Sometimes our eyes can't see what our hands can feel.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 19, 2011)

Wish you the best.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks guys i went out this evening to look for him but no luck  but i did open his enclosure up to see if he would come into to soak and maybe eat and i can get him but
Thank the LORD
still got my baby my RES Smokey
Thank he LORD for that


----------



## Laura (Jul 19, 2011)

make sure how he escaped and fix it so he cant do it again when he comes back!!! be 100% sure he isnt still in the enclosure before you open it up.


----------



## DixieParadise (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine like to get right next to my house foundation. Do like TerryO says...get down on your hands and knees and push away any underbrush from bushes and along fence lines. I hope he shows back up.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's to hoping you find him soon. I'm sure he will turn up!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 20, 2011)

ok thanks guys im on the hunt for him so yea guys thanks for the encouragement


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 20, 2011)

No luck yet?


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 20, 2011)

no luck went down this moring and still couldnt find him


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a pretty large box turtle pen that is fenced off with grape stakes. One day I went out there with the morning food and was surprised to see a cute little box turtle walking towards me, the food goddess, on the path OUTSIDE the pen!!! Upon further inspection, the fence was down in a spot and needed repairing.

I doubt this will work for you, because your turtle was new to you and doesn't yet recognize you as the food god. But keep looking. I hope it turns up.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 20, 2011)

ok thanks i appericate it ill look for him again this evening and i looked again for him this moring but no luck but ill keep searching though


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm guessing that you never found him?


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 24, 2011)

I would walk arouind outside with a hose and soak all areas where he could hide. Frequently after a rain, they will come out to feed.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 25, 2011)

ok well i still havent found him


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that bub. I hope he will turn up!


----------



## Nay (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, try running a sprinkler and possibly he could come out. Mine always is out when it rains, and yes she has diassapeared for months, yes months at a time!! It's very stressful,but don't give up.
Nay


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 25, 2011)

Nay said:


> Hi, try running a sprinkler and possibly he could come out. Mine always is out when it rains, and yes she has diassapeared for months, yes months at a time!! It's very stressful,but don't give up.
> Nay



ok thanks i will and it is very stressful  but thanks for the advise


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 31, 2011)

Any luck finding your box turtle?


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 3, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Any luck finding your box turtle?



yes i did  Thank the LORD


----------



## dmmj (Aug 3, 2011)

good news indeed


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 3, 2011)

yes it is 

Thank the LORD


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ive read every comment then that one well done hard work paid off!


----------



## October (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 3, 2011)

Where did you find the little stinker?


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 3, 2011)

well i found here in my back yard a 100 yards off the cage i built 
Thank the LORD


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so happy to hear the good news. It pays to be persistent.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 4, 2011)

im sorry if youve' already mentioned this and i missed it but...howd' he/she escape?


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 4, 2011)

Great news! Glad to hear that!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 4, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> im sorry if youve' already mentioned this and i missed it but...howd' he/she escape?



thanks everyone (Thank the LORD ) i dont know how escaped to be honest i built it high enough so he wont climb out and he didnt climb out so i dont know but i put him in a better new enclosure now outside  
( Thank the LORD )


----------



## Nay (Aug 4, 2011)

So glad I followed up on this thread, I just got through reading about Boris. At least this one had a happier ending!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks for the comment  

Thank the LORD for Everything


----------



## jackrat (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy endings are the BEST!!!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 5, 2011)

i know 
Thank the LORD


----------

